# No DRI with intel driver?

## thelee

So, my Dell Inspiron 1420 has an integrated graphics chip (Intel 3000), which uses the 965GM chipset.  According to the intel driver manpage, as well as the wikipedia page, and any other resource, I should be able to have DRI support at 16 and 24 bit depths, but every time I try to run X (I use fluxbox, if that matters), I get errors:

```

(WW) intel:  No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:1) found

FATAL: Module i915 not found.

(EE) intel(0): [dri] DRIScreenInit failed.  Disabling DRI.

(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable.

```

That's probably not very informative, but I'm not sure what else to try.

Also, I have no idea why it's trying to load module i915.  I compiled the kernel driver for it as a module earlier then cut it out, but there are no references to it in my /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, so I don't know why it keeps trying to load it (i'm very much a nub at this).Last edited by thelee on Sun Sep 30, 2007 5:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## BradN

The kernel driver is needed for 3d acceleration to work - try loading it first and then running X, and see if 3d acceleration works then.  Another useful thing to mess with (on i815 at least) is the videoram option for the driver in xorg.conf.

----------

## eccerr0r

Oddly enough, the version of the software I'm using for my G965 with X.org tended to be targeted to the i915... Other than MESA detecting that it's a 965, most of the kernel stuff thinks it's a 915.

Added to the confusion, it's all i810 drivers that needs to be installed.

----------

## thelee

well, the i810 drivers i installed with my VIDEO_CARDS option in /etc/make.conf didn't help with detecting my integrated graphcis chip, so i had to manually get the xf86-video-intel drivers.

i did compile the i915 kernel drivers as a module after reading what you said, but while it did suppress the i915 error, i still don't have anything in /proc/dri and X11 still doesn't detect anything.

grrr... i really wish there was a way to see how ubuntu got everything working just fine, because dri (and intel hda) work fine, but i can't figure out exactly why.

----------

## gtfx123

Install xf86-video-i810 from the masked packages. or if manually downloaded the 'intel' module, please change ur xorg config file to refer the module as intel not i915. On one of my notebooks i965 with x3100 and it works fine.

from my /etc/portage/package.keywords

```

x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810 ~x86

media-libs/mesa ~x86

x11-apps/mesa-progs ~x86

x11-libs/libX11 ~x86

```

/etc/portage/package.unmask

```

media-libs/mesa

x11-base/xorg-server

```

Device section from xorg.cfg

```

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "GMAX3100"

        Driver      "i810"

        VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

        BoardName   "Mobile Integrated Graphics Controller"

        VideoRam    131072

        Option          "DRI"   "true"

        Option          "XVideo"        "true"

        Option          "DisplayInfo"   "false"

        Option      "RenderAccel" "true"

        Option  "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

```

----------

## bubbl07

I added the following to my device section in my xorg.conf and I got DRI working (using i915GL onboard graphics).

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Option          "DRI"           "true"
> 
> ...

 

```
ash@ryu ~ $ glxinfo | head

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5b

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, 

    GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, 

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group
```

Thanks!

----------

## thelee

1) i need to clarify double-time that the driver "i915" is mentioned nowhere in my xorg.conf file, but X will always complain that it can't find it unless i compile the i915 kernel driver as a module.

2) i tried unmasking the latest xf86-video-i810 driver and using that, but, while it is nice to have my integrated video card supported by gentoo's official packages, it did not make any headway into giving me dri support.

3) i double and triple checked to make sure that if i have the xf86-video-intel driver set up, xorg.conf has Driver "intel", and conversely, if i'm using xf86-video-i810, that xorg.conf has Driver "i810" in the Device section, so i'm not doing that.  In the intel readme, it even specified that the only lines I should need in my Device section is an Identifier line and a Driver "intel" line, as the driver should do all the configuration on its own.  Even with that, I get no DRI.

4) i even changed my xorg.conf file to have all those options you guys have (though with the new intel drivers, option "dri" is "true" by default).  no go.

5)  if it helps any, X also gives me a warning on how device at PCI:0.2.1 is not mapped (or something) to any instance in the xorg.conf file.  If i change my video device BusID to match it (replacing periods with colons), X just crashes upon load and gives me the same error message except about PCI:0.2.0 (which was the original BusID for the video device).  Don't know if that helps, but I'm just running out of ideas.

6) Is there like a new masked version of xorg that might have better support?  I unmasked the xorg packages, but an emerge --ask --update world didn't reveal any new updates for it.

----------

## thelee

ok, so, i just booted into my dell-factory-provided ubuntu partition and LO AND BEHOLD, DRI is actually not working in that.

SO, maybe it's not that I'm having a hard time, but maybe DRI just ain't supported yet for my chipset???

----------

## eccerr0r

You do have

```
Module                  Size  Used by

i915                   19968  2

drm                    65476  3 i915
```

listed in your lsmod after trying to start X?

Is it compiled into your kernel or do you have it as modules?

What happens if you try modprobing it manually?

----------

## superwutze

that's awesome, finally dri on my hp 6510b with x3100 (i965gm)!!! thousand thanks!

my changes (one of it dit the trick):

moduralized intel_agp and i915 (agp and drm modules)

/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6:

 *Quote:*   

> intel_agp
> 
> i915

 

/etc/portage/package.keywords:

 *Quote:*   

> #x11-dri
> 
> =x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810-2.1.1
> 
> =media-libs/mesa-7.0.1
> ...

 

/etc/X11/xorg.conf:

 *Quote:*   

> Section "Device"
> 
>         Identifier  "i965GM"
> 
>         Driver      "intel"
> ...

 

thanks again!!

edit: well, a little bit too happy too soon. the system runs now very, very fast and stable but there are lockups in googleearth. xscreensaver runs fine with its opengl modules and never crashes, but googleearth (as my only 3d app) locks the xorg-system. it is possible (in blind flight) to hit ctrl+alt+f1 and then ctrl+alt+delete to reboot the system.

----------

## thelee

well, after giving up on this for a while, i've tried working on this again (getting terrible framerates with zsnes was somewhat depressing), but still no luck.

current status:  my chipset is still the same, i've tried re-emerging xf86-video-i810, i've tried installing the xf86-video-intel-2.0.0 latest drivers.  i've also set up my kernel to modularize pretty much everything.  i've also tried emerging the latest x11-drm drivers.

an lsmod before X reveals that I do in fact have intel_agp, drm, and i915 modules loaded and ready to go, but despite my best efforts, a glxinfo|grep rendering reveals:

```

direct rendering:  No

```

I *know* that there's a way to get this working, as evidenced by random other people's posts who have it functional, but gosh darn it, I just want to be able to play Chrono Trigger with frame rates at least as good as my 5 year old computer!

----------

## superwutze

if zsnes is natively built on amd64 platform i have no help to give, but i have found the problems of my amd64 system with 32bit apps:

```
=app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-10.1
```

inserted into /etc/portage/package.keywords does wonderfull stuff  :Smile: 

now 32bit compatibility is here again!

----------

